# Canoe on top of car?



## Jeremy Earl (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a Pontiac Vibe with a factory roof rack thing. The car measures 14.6 feet in length. My question is... how long of a canoe can I put on my grocery getter? Also... are those car top carriers sufficient for carrying a canoe? I found a good deal and hopefully I can pull this off. Thanks.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a similar size vehicle (subaru imprezza outback sport) with a roof rack and I top an Old Town Predator which is 15' and 113 lbs. Do your roof rails run parallel or perpendicular to the length of the car? Mine run parallel and I bungee a couple of two by fours across the rails as supports for the canoe. I think that the weight of the canoe exceeds the factory recs for the rack, but I have put this on there dozens of times with no difficulties or damage to the car.


----------



## Jeremy Earl (Jan 31, 2007)

My rail run across the car. I don't think the canoe I'm looking at weighs over 100lbs so I should be good to go. Thanks


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a lot of experience with hauling canoes and I would strongly recommend ratchet strapes. All you need is two of them, and ratchet it down to your rack. Attach each ratchet to the roof rack where they go across your vehicle, and thats all you need. As opposed to a rope on the front and back of the canoe.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

If you have or can have a receiver put on the back of the car, you can use a "one-man loader" type of holder for the rear of the canoe. I used one with a pickup and will use it with a new car (mazda-3 hatch). The unit looks sort of like a "T" and has a top that swivels to allow for an easy mount without scratching up your car. 

Just put the back of the canoe on the top of the "T" and put a bungee around the top of the canoe from the loops on the ends of the "T" with the front on the ground. Pick up the front and swing it around to the front of the car, where it can be safely placed on the front rack or on the roof with foam carriers. Bass pro and cabelas both carry these.


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

Steel Cranium said:


> If you have or can have a receiver put on the back of the car, you can use a "one-man loader" type of holder for the rear of the canoe. I used one with a pickup and will use it with a new car (mazda-3 hatch). The unit looks sort of like a "T" and has a top that swivels to allow for an easy mount without scratching up your car.
> 
> Just put the back of the canoe on the top of the "T" and put a bungee around the top of the canoe from the loops on the ends of the "T" with the front on the ground. Pick up the front and swing it around to the front of the car, where it can be safely placed on the front rack or on the roof with foam carriers. Bass pro and cabelas both carry these.



This post is dead on.

I carry my 16'3" scanoe on my 1988 MUSTANG

1 ratchet Strap (careful too much ratcheting will result in something breaking)
2 Bungee for front
1 Bungee for rear
4 foam gunwhal pads


----------

